# To Those That Have The Stillen Front Strut Brace



## jayman9207 (Nov 20, 2002)

I was just wondering if anyone had the Stillen Strut Tower Bar for their 2002+ 3.5 SE and what they thought about it. Was any kind of modification required in order to squeeze it into the engine compartment? Thanks.

http://www.stillen.com/Sportscars_detail.asp?cat=5&subcat=174&Brand=&id=43823&page=1


----------



## eleuthardt (Dec 12, 2002)

jayman9207 said:


> I was just wondering if anyone had the Stillen Strut Tower Bar for their 2002+ 3.5 SE and what they thought about it. Was any kind of modification required in order to squeeze it into the engine compartment? Thanks.
> 
> http://www.stillen.com/Sportscars_detail.asp?cat=5&subcat=174&Brand=&id=43823&page=1



I had to move the A/C line to fit the bar, and I had to trim the washer lines because they were kinking and would not spray.


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

2002+ Altimas are pretty stiff already. Probably won't make that much of a diff.


----------



## GregV (Apr 30, 2002)

jayman9207 said:


> I was just wondering if anyone had the Stillen Strut Tower Bar for their 2002+ 3.5 SE and what they thought about it. Was any kind of modification required in order to squeeze it into the engine compartment? Thanks.
> 
> http://www.stillen.com/Sportscars_detail.asp?cat=5&subcat=174&Brand=&id=43823&page=1


We did install it on the Project Altima 3.5. I haven't noticed a huge difference in handling between when I installed and since have put the Nismo suspension on. But I did notice less cowl creak which confirms it definitely stiffened it up. I moved the AC line and grided down the plenup like the directions called for. I can see a line under the bar where the motor is contacting it, but it isn't grooved, so it's barely making contact. OK by my standards.


----------



## jayman9207 (Nov 20, 2002)

Thanks for the info. So would you rate it as a worth while mod or would you tell someone to spend the $150 somewhere else?


----------



## GregV (Apr 30, 2002)

jayman9207 said:


> Thanks for the info. So would you rate it as a worth while mod or would you tell someone to spend the $150 somewhere else?


I would do it. Maybe after I had put an intake and exhaust on. But I think it's a worthwile mod.


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

myoung said:


> 2002+ Altimas are pretty stiff already. Probably won't make that much of a diff.



Agreed.


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

GregV said:


> I would do it. Maybe after I had put an intake and exhaust on. But I think it's a worthwile mod.


agreed, once those other performance upgrades are completed. intake and exhaust are much bigger bangs for the buck.


----------



## eleuthardt (Dec 12, 2002)

myoung said:


> agreed, once those other performance upgrades are completed. intake and exhaust are much bigger bangs for the buck.


Jayman has a few mods done. I went with mine because of the flex I was getting on these crappy Dallas roads, and I have noticed a bit less creak and a stiffer feel when I turn. Yes, I have a few mods done as well.


----------

